# Health Care



## smudge11 (Jun 30, 2009)

I work in Spain and and pay social security,can anyone please tell me how to register with a local doctor?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

smudge11 said:


> I work in Spain and and pay social security,can anyone please tell me how to register with a local doctor?


I dunno....I'd take a wild guess and say go and visit the doctors!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I dunno....I'd take a wild guess and say go and visit the doctors!


Xtreme has a way with words! Its his humour. But yes he's right, you go and register with the local health centre/clinico. When I did it I needed my passport and my NIE

Jo xx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Xtreme has a way with words! Its his humour. But yes he's right, you go and register with the local health centre/clinico. When I did it I needed my passport and my NIE
> 
> Jo xx


And if they have paid social security, they should have a social security card, which they will need to take too. If not, they will have to get one from the social security (INSS) before they go to the doctors (can get a temporary one until the actual card arrives).

Caz.


----------

